# The Impossible Burger is here



## Caslon (Jun 10, 2017)

The “Impossible Burger” is a plant-based burger that tastes like meat and bleeds like meat."

You can see people reviewing it in the link.  They like it.

The â€œImpossible Burgerâ€� is a plant-based burger that tastes like meat and bleeds like meat / Boing Boing


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 10, 2017)

No thank you.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 10, 2017)

Another view -- with a Mythbuster in the kitchen. This thing is supposedly the real deal. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF9bf9uKQQk

CD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 10, 2017)

Let' get Mikey. He won't eat it. He hates everything.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 10, 2017)

I really, really want to try one. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2017)

No thanks, ground beef tastes and bleeds like meat too.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 10, 2017)

I would be interested, but it uses yam, which I'm not supposed to eat. I'm not supposed to have soy either, but I doubt the heme, extracted from soy beans is estrogenic. I would have to verify that. I sure hope nobody tries to serve me this to see if I can tell.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 10, 2017)

If I couldn't eat red meat I would try it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 10, 2017)

I think I'll stick with real red meat.  Interesting concept, though.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 10, 2017)

As someone who was vegetarian for over a decade and has now gone back to eating only a token amount of poultry and fish (no pork or beef), I wouldn't try it. I have never been a fan of the no-meat meat products.

But that is just me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2017)

I am an Omnivore, I eat meat and plants...I like my meat to be meat.  If I need plants I'll have a salad.

Soylent Green is People


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 11, 2017)

It's sure not for me but the video's were interesting. If it really tastes just like meat, I wonder if Vegetarians will even like it? Seems to me if they liked the taste of meat, they would be eating it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> It's sure not for me but the video's were interesting. If it really tastes just like meat, I wonder if Vegetarians will even like it? Seems to me if they liked the taste of meat, they would be eating it.


While that might be true for some vegetarians, many are vegetarian for ethical, spiritual, or health reasons.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 11, 2017)

Veggie burgers have been around for some time now.  This burger steps it up a notch.

It's almost as if this idea is repulsive to any vegan getting any beef taste at all.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 11, 2017)

The Video  is interesting  ..


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 11, 2017)

taxlady said:


> While that might be true for some vegetarians, many are vegetarian for ethical, spiritual, or health reasons.



Yes, you have a point there Taxi. On the other hand, I'd guess the hype about it looks, tastes, bleeds like meat would be a turn off for those folks too? 
I sure hope* Larry *and *Janet *show up here for their take on it.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 11, 2017)

"If god meant us to be vegetarians, why did he make animals out of meat?"

Sorry...I just had to add that saying into this conversation.  Ignore it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2017)

Interesting, I hope it helps to feed the world.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 11, 2017)

Boneless T-bone, meatless chops, bleeding veggies. What next? I'll pass, prefer my burgers with all the guilt lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, you have a point there Taxi. On the other hand, I'd guess the hype about it looks, tastes, bleeds like meat would be a turn off for those folks too?
> I sure hope* Larry *and *Janet *show up here for their take on it.


When people stop eating meat for ethical or health reasons (not that I agree with the health one), it doesn't mean they don't miss it. If I was a vegetarian for those reasons, I'd try it. 

Someone in the Master Food Volunteer class I took said that jackfruit tastes just like pulled pork. People like savory foods for a reason and that would satisfy the craving.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2017)

I have met vegetarians who are convinced that vegetarian is healthier, because when they switched, they started paying attention to getting a balanced diet and they now feel healthier.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 12, 2017)

Where is the sense of adventure? I would have expected more DC members want to try it, just to see if it lives up to its hype. I can't wait to try one. If I don't like it, I just won't eat another one. I'm just a curious person. I've eaten deep-fried calf testicles, why not a veggie burger? 

I do draw the line at insects. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 12, 2017)

It's Frankenfood...something made in a laboratory, I like my food fresh and natural.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 12, 2017)

Even though I prefer veg flavoured veggies I would try it. Just not something I would replace meat with. I enjoy meat so reason to do so.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 12, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's Frankenfood...something made in a laboratory, I like my food fresh and natural.



Agreed! Natural is best and I'm not sold on the idea that vegan is better for you at all.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 12, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's Frankenfood...something made in a laboratory, I like my food fresh and natural.



Agreed. Plus I just like meat. 

I suppose if one's a vegetarian, they might be inclined to give this a try, though. Believe it or not, I was vegetarian for a number of years back in the 90's. I would've probably tried this back then.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2017)

taxlady said:


> I have met vegetarians who are convinced that vegetarian is healthier, because when they switched, they started paying attention to getting a balanced diet and they now feel healthier.


I have met people who are convinced the Earth is 6,000 years old. It doesn't mean they're right. 

Some people who become vegetarians do pay attention to their diet and making sure they get enough proper nutrition, but at least as many stop eating meat and then eat a lot of salad and junk food. Diets of all types can be healthy or not, depending on how it's implemented.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I have met people who are convinced the Earth is 6,000 years old. It doesn't mean they're right.
> 
> Some people who become vegetarians do pay attention to their diet and making sure they get enough proper nutrition, but at least as many stop eating meat and then eat a lot of salad and junk food.* Diets of all types can be healthy or not, depending on how it's implemented.*


That's my take too.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 14, 2017)

Meat is brain food. Without meat, the human race wouldn't be here to discuss the subject of vegetarianism.   Sorry vegans, but that's the way it is.  The human race doesn't need meat to subsist now.  Meat got us to this point.

Maybe the Incredible Burger is the Soylent Green of the future.  You won't be able to tell the difference.  

Only...hehhehe


----------



## Saul (Jun 14, 2017)

I really want to give this a try! I absolutely love veggie burgers and other meatless products like veggie hotdogs and vegan cheeses.  I have a lot of recipes I am working on for veggie burgers and even vegan chorizo so I am really interested into how they make this burger.

As a side note, there is a restaurant called Green in San Antonio that has the absolute best vegan burgers and nachos that I have ever had.  Even better than real meat and cheese.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 14, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's Frankenfood...something made in a laboratory, *I like my food fresh and natural.*



Better start reading labels for what little information Monsanto, ConAgra and who knows what get's imported from China as "food." 

Did you know that "All Natural" on fresh meat labels only applies to the meat *after* the the animal is slaughtered. You can pump it full of growth hormones and antibiotics, as long as you do it before you kill the animal. 

So, I don't see any difference with a veggie burger. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe not related, but I've bought super cheap boneless chicken that had the consistency of what I would imagine as being  whale blubber. Zero taste.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2017)

These people really make me nervous, test tube meat grown from animal cells.

It may help feed the world but I don't think I will ever be ready for it.

Memphis Meats


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Better start reading labels for what little information Monsanto, ConAgra and who knows what get's imported from China as "food."
> 
> Did you know that "All Natural" on fresh meat labels only applies to the meat *after* the the animal is slaughtered. You can pump it full of growth hormones and antibiotics, as long as you do it before you kill the animal.
> 
> ...



I don't buy processed foods and pick my meat from grass fed/free range.  I look my burgers in the face before I eat them.  I buy local, if I can't find what I want I buy from trusted sources.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> These people really make me nervous, test tube meat grown from animal cells.
> 
> It may help feed the world but I don't think I will ever be ready for it.
> 
> Memphis Meats


While I would be willing to eat vat grown meat, that stuff looked like I can't buy plain vat grown chicken. I don't want it already breaded. I don't want it already seasoned. If it's going to be partially prepared, then I would rather have it from a resto.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't buy processed foods and pick my meat from grass fed/free range.  I look my burgers in the face before I eat them.  I buy local, if I can't find what I want I buy from trusted sources.



Do some research on "gras fed" and "free range." I did, and was very disappointed at what I found. The food industry seems to write USDA regulations. 

As it applies to the OP, I can't see the "impossible burger" being any worse than the "natural" foods I already buy. 

_And I still want to taste one, just to know if it really tastes like a burger._ 

CD


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2017)

taxlady said:


> While I would be willing to eat vat grown meat, that stuff looked like I can't buy plain vat grown chicken. I don't want it already breaded. I don't want it already seasoned. If it's going to be partially prepared, then I would rather have it from a resto.



I don't think I could handle vat grown meat, maybe I've seen too many horror films!


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 15, 2017)

taxlady said:


> While I would be willing to eat vat grown meat, that stuff looked like I can't buy plain vat grown chicken. I don't want it already breaded. I don't want it already seasoned. If it's going to be partially prepared, then I would rather have it from a resto.



Seems like it would be difficult to get any texture in the lab grown meats.  Muscles need to be exercised to some extent for muscle tone, and unless they stimulate them with an electric current, I don't see any way to get that.  The tenderest meats are typically those muscles which do the least work, but they still do some work.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Do some research on "gras fed" and "free range." I did, and was very disappointed at what I found. The food industry seems to write USDA regulations.
> 
> As it applies to the OP, I can't see the "impossible burger" being any worse than the "natural" foods I already buy.
> 
> ...


Don't need to do a lot of research about grass fed and free range when you know the rancher.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> Seems like it would be difficult to get any texture in the lab grown meats.  Muscles need to be exercised to some extent for muscle tone, and unless they stimulate them with an electric current, I don't see any way to get that.  The tenderest meats are typically those muscles which do the least work, but they still do some work.


This isn't made from muscles, though, so those principles don't apply


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2017)

taxlady said:


> Don't need to do a lot of research about grass fed and free range when you know the rancher.



Exactly, I am watching mine grow up this summer.  I've named her Taquito, tag number 49.

The pig is Babe.

I have not named the 12 chickens.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 17, 2017)

A city newspaper fella visits a farmer to do an interview and is shown around the farm. As the farmer shows him around, the city fella can't help but notice this pig with a wooden leg.

"That's some pig", said the farmer.
"Once when my tractor overturned...that pig used his snout and dug me out as if he was digging for truffles". "He saved my life."  "The other time, a fire broke out near our bedroom. That pig knocked his snout on our window and woke us up just in time to get out alive".

City fella says and asks..."Wow, that IS some pig, but.... why does he have a wooden leg???"

The farmer proudly replied... "Well sir, a pig that good, you eat him a little bit at a time."

Badda Boom!

I'm terrible, aren't I?


----------

